# Colonoscopy ASA



## vanessa10 (Sep 29, 2009)

What ASA code do you use for screening colonoscopy? 00810?


----------



## aschaeve (Sep 29, 2009)

00810 is correct.

Alicia, CPC


----------



## vanessa10 (Sep 29, 2009)

Thank you so much!


----------



## dav4code (Oct 5, 2009)

aschaeve said:


> 00810 is correct.
> 
> Alicia, CPC



This is a moderate sedation code with regard to diagnostic lower (and upper) gi endoscopies; the critical question is how to get reimbursed for this code?


----------



## deedeefronius (Oct 5, 2009)

*Did you get the PT to sign an ABN?*

If you did, don't forget the GA modifier to attach to the claim.  Otherwise you will not be able to bill the patient if/when it gets denied.  If you did not have the patient sign, you will have to write off the amount billed if the doctor is contracted with the insurance carrier or Medicare.

Good luck!


----------

